# Royal Haciendas questions



## blackjack (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking for some info to better understand how this resort works.  I am interested in making a purchase at either the Royal Sands or Royal Haciendas.  I enjoy vacationing in this area of Mexico and now that they have gone the route of AI for exchangers, perhaps, I need to look at possibly buying into these resorts.  I have been to Royal sands and know more about that resort.  As with the Haciendas, I am clueless.

Here are a couple of questions that I have.  Of course, any additional info would be greatly appreciated as well as far as purchasing into the resort.  Are all maintenance fees the same in the different phases?  How many phases are there?  Any difference in decoration and sq ft?  Any transfer fees?  What is the best way to transfer the unit?  Are there transfer companies that provide escrow services since these require a few thousand dollars to purchase.  I just want to be able to protect myself instead of just paying money to the seller directly.  

Thanks in advance!

Jack


----------



## buceo (Jul 5, 2012)

We do own at both and like them both (a lot) I'd say equally.  They are different, for just 45mn apart it's a different vacation.  If I picked one I'd go by which area you like Cancun or Playa.  Currently the RH is more isolated, need a shuttle or cab to town, but with ongoing development who knows how long that will last.  Do you golf, scuba, dine in/out etc all play a role in where.

Both resorts have two phases.  MF by phase is the same.  Top floor units at the RH are a little larger & MF a bit higher, broke the $1,000 "barrier" this year.

Units are comparable, RH are newer/nicer with granite and jet tubs on the balcony.  We like the closets at the RSs better than the RHs.  I think overall construction of the RSs is better, a more solid building.  I'm guessing they think Cozumel will buffer the hurricanes and it's only four floors tall.

I agree it's a great area, great stepping off point to lots of stuff.


----------



## maja651 (Jul 5, 2012)

We own at both as well.  We MUCH prefer the Haciendas.  We are no longer into the party club scene, so don't miss that in Cancun. 

Here is a list of why we prefer the Haciendas:

1.  Units are much nicer- love the jacuzzi on the patio, the open kitchen, the nicer furniture, etc.
2.  We prefer the calmer sea and reef in front of the Haciendas. We like to snorkel there and kayak as well.
3.  Haciendas has a really nice walking beach.  We like to walk into Playa, like to walk to the beach massage ladies just north of the Haciendas (for an amazing $25 hour long massage right on the beach), like to walk to small beach type restaurants north of the resort, etc.
4. We like the spas by the pools.  Fun to spend happy hour in those spas, as well as an option for rainy days. 
5.  We like Playa.  Love to walk 5th avenue, eat at the restaurants, drink at the bars, see the locals with their dogs, etc.
6. We like to explore the Riviera Maya and the ruins in the area.  Playa is a better location than Cancun for doing that.
7.  We like the quiet feel of the Haciendas.  It never seems crowded, and is always easy to find a chair in the beach.  

Hoe that helps!


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 5, 2012)

You'll probably get as many different answers as there are Royal owners, but I do think it depends on how you enjoy your vacation.

We like to rest and relax and just hang out at the resort, so for us The Haciendas is the best. Our favorite staff however is The Mayan. It has yet to be duplicated at The Haciendas for great service. We love the look and feel at The Haciendas as well. Some say it is to spread out, but it does feel less crowded that way. It just seems quieter than other resoert, but it is to each his own.

One last peace of advice, buy resale! 

Also sent you a PM


----------



## X-ring (Jul 5, 2012)

> (The RH) is only four floors tall.



I believe that a local ordinance limits all resorts to 4 stories.


----------



## buceo (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll add I think it very much worth it to try before you buy.  I even think the unit location is very important and worth getting what you want. The view from within the unit & balcony, Phases I & II at the Sands have a different feel (& volume), I really like a south facing unit at the Sands in the winter, top floors avoid floor noises etc...We really take advantage of the city bus service in Cancun, just great.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks to all that chimed in.  

Of course, I am going to try to buy resale so I guess I would need referrals on which closing company to use that can protect both parties?  

I am using legal timeshare transfers now for SDO unit but there was really no money exchange.  For RH and RS, I would probalby be paying a few thousand.  Thanks again!!!

I have traveled to Playa Del Carmen and love it there so that is why I am so interested in the RH as opposed to RS.  However, RS is wonderful and Cancun beaches are just amazing!!!

Best,
Jack


----------



## buceo (Jul 5, 2012)

blackjack said:


> ...I have traveled to Playa Del Carmen and love it there so that is why I am so interested in the RH as opposed to RS.  However, RS is wonderful and Cancun beaches are just amazing!!!
> 
> Best,
> Jack



Yup a week at each, back to back and you are good to go.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 5, 2012)

Before buying, I'd suggest renting a week at the RH from an owner.  You can avoid the AI with the "owner loan" that ISCO will send to transfer the week into your name, and find out if you really like it.  It is gorgeous, but a different experience than the other Royals. 

With some exceptions - e.g. penthouse units - all units are exactly the same within a given resort, same size, same decor.  Penthouse units tend to have a few upgrades. 

As far as transfer, ISCO (Royal Resorts' "arm" that deals with sales, rentals, paperwork, maintenance fees.....phone 800-530-5050) handles that quickly and easily for about $140 last time I checked.  You do not need to pay an expensive $500 or so "transfer fee" to the owner.

I think ISCO may have a low-cost escrow program, can't remember.  

Here's how we, as sellers, did it:

The buyer and we exchanged letters of agreement as to the purchase price, amount of deposit, etc.

buyer sent us deposit, and we sent buyer letter acknowledging same and sent ISCO our signed membership agreement with a letter saying NOT to release (i.e. change the name on) the membership until we confirmed that all money had been paid us. 

buyer checked with ISCO that they had the signed paperwork, and sent us the rest of the money.

We informed ISCO that we had been paid in full, and to go ahead and transfer the name.

They did not charge us anything for this, other than the ~$140 transfer fee.

PJ


----------



## blackjack (Jul 5, 2012)

buceo said:


> Yup a week at each, back to back and you are good to go.



Hi Glenn,

Sounds like a great plan!!!  is that what you have, the two consecutive weeks at RH and RS?  Get both weeks with one airfare!!!

Jack


----------



## blackjack (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks PJ!



pjrose said:


> Before buying, I'd suggest renting a week at the RH from an owner.  You can avoid the AI with the "owner loan" that ISCO will send to transfer the week into your name, and find out if you really like it.  It is gorgeous, but a different experience than the other Royals.
> 
> With some exceptions - e.g. penthouse units - all units are exactly the same within a given resort, same size, same decor.  Penthouse units tend to have a few upgrades.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackjack (Jul 5, 2012)

Any idea on what is good price to pay for a oceanfront unit for March or April?  Not spring break week.  I try to avoid too much crowds!!!

Thanks
Jack


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 5, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Here is a list of why we prefer the Haciendas:
> 
> 1.  Units are much nicer- love the jacuzzi on the patio, the open kitchen, the nicer furniture, etc.
> 2.  We prefer the calmer sea and reef in front of the Haciendas. We like to snorkel there and kayak as well.
> ...



These are excellent points and similar to our likes.   I would also add that from Playa, it's just a 45 minute ferry ride to Cozumel for an occasional day trip.  But, on the other hand, I still like a trip to Isla Mujeres as well. 

There is just a different feel to the RH.  The "vibe" is so relaxed and the owners/guests seem to be more relaxed and friendly.     We traded in to the RS one time, and we did not get the same feel.   (Sorry, RS owners.   Perhaps we just picked a bad week.) 

In any event, our next purchase is likely to be at Royal Haciendas. 

Mike


----------



## Gussie (Jul 5, 2012)

On eBay now, with just under 4 hrs left, Haciendas wk 17.  The unit number in the ad looks to me like beach front even tho description says ocean view. Description also says RCI but RH trade in II.


----------



## buceo (Jul 5, 2012)

blackjack said:


> Hi Glenn,
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!!!  is that what you have, the two consecutive weeks at RH and RS?  Get both weeks with one airfare!!!
> 
> Jack


Yes, makes for a nice vacation home that way.  Personally I like Ocean Front at the RH better than the RSs.  Gets down to details but looking at the beach from ocean front at the Sands you'll likely need to be on your balcony looking up and down from inside you see blue or black. However an ocean front, ground floor at the RHs near the palapa restaurant wouldn't suite me.  Too many strolling by your patio.  Anyway I think you'll appreciate a unit that meets your own tastes, worth thinking about IMHO.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 6, 2012)

I tried to bid on it and went pretty high for me but I wasn't the high bidder.  Still seems like a great deal nonetheless.  Hope a tugger snatched it.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, that went for a great price!


----------



## chalucky (Jul 6, 2012)

A RH week 1 every other year just went for slightly more than 3K on Ebay...I thought that was a great deal. We paid just a little less than 3K for our every other year week 47 at RH and I thought that was a steal.


----------



## kenie (Jul 6, 2012)

We also prefer the Haciendas. 
We spent a week at the Sands and then the Haciendas in May, and for us, the vibe is just so much more relaxed.
We picked up an eoy lock-off so we could keep exchanging in without getting hit with the AI fee.
At one time we were actively looking for a specific resale week but it is usually an easy exchange at the time we want.


----------



## DomenickG (Jul 7, 2012)

*[deleted]*

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## radmoo (Feb 16, 2013)

[Q

We leave next Sat for 2 weeks at Haciendas.  We were there last year for the first time.  We purchased EOY 2 years ago. Just wondering about massages and restaurants walking north and the walk into Playa along the beach.  How s the walking, what footwear would you recommend?


UOTE=maja651;1321093]We own at both as well.  We MUCH prefer the Haciendas.  We are no longer into the party club scene, so don't miss that in Cancun. 

Here is a list of why we prefer the Haciendas:

1.  Units are much nicer- love the jacuzzi on the patio, the open kitchen, the nicer furniture, etc.
2.  We prefer the calmer sea and reef in front of the Haciendas. We like to snorkel there and kayak as well.
3.  Haciendas has a really nice walking beach.  We like to walk into Playa, like to walk to the beach massage ladies just north of the Haciendas (for an amazing $25 hour long massage right on the beach), like to walk to small beach type restaurants north of the resort, etc.
4. We like the spas by the pools.  Fun to spend happy hour in those spas, as well as an option for rainy days. 
5.  We like Playa.  Love to walk 5th avenue, eat at the restaurants, drink at the bars, see the locals with their dogs, etc.
6. We like to explore the Riviera Maya and the ruins in the area.  Playa is a better location than Cancun for doing that.
7.  We like the quiet feel of the Haciendas.  It never seems crowded, and is always easy to find a chair in the beach.  

Hoe that helps![/QUOTE]


----------



## maja651 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Massages and walk into playa*

You can get a beach massage right next door from Mareazul.  There are ladies right there near that dock that you walk under when walking south towards Playa.  They said you can also use the Spa facilities there if you get a massage from them.  I believe the cost was about $50 to $60 for an hour.  Walking  north, if you walk just past that dock you see after you pass the resort right next door, about a 20 minute walk, there are ladies right there with a massage tent.  We paid $25 for an hour long hot stone massage!  However, it was not very relaxing because there are guys right next to them selling jet skis, and they were loud and annoying.

You really don't need shoes to walk to Playa via the beach, but you will need some if you decide to walk into town when you get there.

Regarding restaurants walking north, when you see the dock, a little past it, where the massage tent is, you will see a sign for Coco's Cabanas.  There is a dirt road leading to it.  Cute palapa style boutique hotel with nice outdoor restaurant.  They have a resident dog (Pancho) there too.  They even let me walk him to the beach last year.  It was so much fun!    Great food and nice owners (Helmut and Sylvia).  We always make a stop there when visiting the Haciendas! 

Hope this helps!

Michelle


----------



## jlhemenway (Feb 17, 2013)

Jack  -- talk to Bill Coghill through this Sands/Haciendas web site http://www.myroyalsands.com/Index.html


----------



## radmoo (Feb 28, 2013)

We met with our salesgirl today.  We currently own EOY odd  A side at Haciendaas as well as a full villa at Mrriott Canyon Villas. She wants to entice to upgrade to annual ownership l. . Said that Royals will no longer trade through II, only through RCI but then backed off of that one.  This year we traded our banked Marriott week with II for back to back here at Haciendas and we hope to do thus in the future  a well .  She also said some guests told her tht lMarriott would no longer be trading though II. We may well upgrade to annual usage but probably not until I retire. Any light TUGGERS can shed will be greatly appreciated, as always.

We are having GREAT time and see no negative effects of AI.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you get the rain yesterday? Downpour in Cancun, but we were on Isla. Downpour there also. Hidalgo was ankle deep. Hot and sunny again today. We're havin a great time also.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 28, 2013)

NOOOOOO Rain.  We had showers for approx 1 hour Late argues afternoon.  Yesterday morning was VERY muggy, no breeze, but around 11 am breeze kicked in and it was MOST GORGEOUS afternoon.  Hoping this keeps up.  Do you know answers to my posted questions!


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 28, 2013)

radmoo said:


> We met with our salesgirl today.  We currently own EOY odd  A side at Haciendaas as well as a full villa at Mrriott Canyon Villas. She wants to entice to upgrade to annual ownership l. . Said that Royals will no longer trade through II, only through RCI but then backed off of that one.  This year we traded our banked Marriott week with II for back to back here at Haciendas and we hope to do thus in the future  a well .  She also said some guests told her tht lMarriott would no longer be trading though II. We may well upgrade to annual usage but probably not until I retire. Any light TUGGERS can shed will be greatly appreciated, as always.
> 
> We are having GREAT time and see no negative effects of AI.



Hi,
   My guess about folk saying that Marriott will no longer trade through II is that they do not understand that it is still II when you have enrolled weeks, just a different account.  I will still keep my II membership and exchange my RR weeks through them.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 28, 2013)

As I thought but did not want to dispute.  I know Ryals have joined RCI but do you know if they are staying with II as well?  I thought yes but she indicated might be otherwise


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 28, 2013)

radmoo said:


> As I thought but did not want to dispute.  I know Ryals have joined RCI but do you know if they are staying with II as well?  I thought yes but she indicated might be otherwise



They are not keeping their contract with II, but you own your week and unit, so if you belong you can still use it.  RR are coming out with some RCI policies this weekend.


----------



## flexible (Feb 28, 2013)

X-ring said:


> I believe that a local ordinance limits all resorts to 4 stories.



Like how Hawaii once (or still does) limit some resorts to no HIGHER than a PALM TREE? except on Waikiki/Ko Olina?

We are at a resort just South of Cancun that is ONLY four stories high so that explains why they need to jump through hoops to add more buildings.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 28, 2013)

Off topic, but not worthy of a separate thread, it's currently misting in Cancun. Definitely not rain, but a very fine mist. 

Yes, in the villa and a tad bored


----------



## pjrose (Feb 28, 2013)

The email from the Royals on 1/22/13 says we can still use II, so it doesn't look like they're dropping it:

Royal Resorts members who are currently members of Interval International (I.I.) may continue to use the I.I. vacation exchange system, providing that they pay the corresponding fees established by I.I. Their exchange rights are unaffected by the Royal Resorts decision to sign an affiliation agreement with RCI. They can deposit and exchange their Royal Resorts unit and use other Interval International services.​


----------



## jschmidt (Feb 28, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Off topic, but not worthy of a separate thread, it's currently misting in Cancun. Definitely not rain, but a very fine mist.
> 
> Yes, in the villa and a tad bored



Lee, here’s something you can read while you’re waiting for the rain to let up.

http://www.travelyucatan.com/collectivo.php

Note: the "La Comercial Mexicana" on Tulum Ave., which is across the street from the ADO bus station, is where the colectivos turn around!

Hope this helps.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 28, 2013)

Phydeaux, cloudy but so far no rain at Haciendas.
PJ, I think you are correct and as we belong to II due to Marriott ownership,  I hope we will be able to continue with II for both


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lee and Radmoo we are at the JW Marriott in Cancun and it is cloudy and drizzling!!!  I was sitting under a palapa reading until about 2PM


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 28, 2013)

pjrose said:


> The email from the Royals on 1/22/13 says we can still use II, so it doesn't look like they're dropping it:
> 
> Royal Resorts members who are currently members of Interval International (I.I.) may continue to use the I.I. vacation exchange system, providing that they pay the corresponding fees established by I.I. Their exchange rights are unaffected by the Royal Resorts decision to sign an affiliation agreement with RCI. They can deposit and exchange their Royal Resorts unit and use other Interval International services.​



The RR did not renew their contract with II but as owners, if we still belong to II we can use it for exchange.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 28, 2013)

If Royal is now affiliated with RCI and I deposit Marriott week into II, seems to me that probabliity will be quite low to be able to  secure a Royal week. And I don't believe I can deposit my Canyon Villa week w RCI.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 1, 2013)

More rain this morning in Cancun. We'll have to check out the new museum today.. sure glad we're around a second week


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 1, 2013)

radmoo said:


> If Royal is now affiliated with RCI and I deposit Marriott week into II, seems to me that probabliity will be quite low to be able to  secure a Royal week. And I don't believe I can deposit my Canyon Villa week w RCI.



Honestly I think it is a wait and see issue.  Owners currently belong to II or nothing at all.  Unless there are wonderful incentives to belong to RCI I do not think it they will join.  RCI uses a different process for exchanges and truthfully I do not think it will be advantageous for RR owners.  We will have to see after tomorrow when their program gets rolled out.  I was looking to next February for an exchange and there was already availability at the RH (in II).


----------



## buceo (Mar 1, 2013)

That's right I think it is tomorrow, "the big day", March 2 for RCI activation and hopefully some more news.  I think in general RCI as a new customer has been agreeable to "no getaway" pricing and RCI's point system is maybe a better match for the Royals likely new Point system etc.  I also won't be surprised if there are to be more limits on exchanging in, as in one Royal's week of ownership gets one exchange-in allowance without the AI etc, but we'll see hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 1, 2013)

buceo said:


> That's right I think it is tomorrow, "the big day", March 2 for RCI activation and hopefully some more news.  I think in general RCI as a new customer has been agreeable to "no getaway" pricing and RCI's point system is maybe a better match for the Royals likely new Point system etc.  I also won't be surprised if there are to be more limits on exchanging in, as in one Royal's week of ownership gets one exchange-in allowance without the AI etc, but we'll see hopefully tomorrow.



We do not know if the RR are going to be on the RCI point system or not.  RCI has two systems.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not raining now, so I am going to the beach.  We will see what the day brings.  Lee we may run into you at the museum.  Although we are only here for 5 days and all we have seen is rain, it is good just to get away.  And we will be back in 26 days.


----------



## maja651 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can tell you that as of now, we have no intentions of joining RCI.  We had received some great trades with II over the years (this year, we got 2 weeks back to back (2 bedroom units) at the Westin Kaanapoli in Maui) trading a 2 bed Sands and a 1 bed Sands.  The only thing I do see sliding with II is that our lockoffs do not bring in the trades they used to.  We used to be able to get just about anything with the lockoffs, now, just the opposite.  

The ONLY reason we would even consider RCI is due to the Disney affiliation.  My hubby REALLY wants to trade into one of the Disney resorts in Orlando.


----------



## buceo (Mar 1, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> We do not know if the RR are going to be on the RCI point system or not.  RCI has two systems.



Sorry I meant the "points for stuff/MFs" program the Royals sent out the questionnaire about.  All I have to go on is the rumor room (sales) from last month, so we'll see...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 2, 2013)

The sun is out!


----------



## KarenLK (Mar 2, 2013)

Out, but on the calm side, VCI, the wind is really wild.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 2, 2013)

The wind was crazy at the JW.  I am covered in sand and have a wind burn, but Karen it's better than our home town.  We go home tomorrow but we return in 25 days.


----------



## M&M (Mar 2, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> Honestly I think it is a wait and see issue.  Owners currently belong to II or nothing at all.  Unless there are wonderful incentives to belong to RCI I do not think it they will join.  RCI uses a different process for exchanges and truthfully I do not think it will be advantageous for RR owners.  We will have to see after tomorrow when their program gets rolled out.  I was looking to next February for an exchange and there was already availability at the RH (in II).



Disney switched to RCI a few years ago and since then I have dropped my II membership. 
I haven't been real impressed with RCI but if both resorts I own use the same exchange company there may be some benefit (depending on what kind of exchange my RS week will get trading into DVC). I will have to wait and see.

As far as you being able see RH units for next Feb, that's great but will that trend continue now that RR are joining RCI?


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 2, 2013)

M&M said:


> Disney switched to RCI a few years ago and since then I have dropped my II membership.
> I haven't been real impressed with RCI but if both resorts I own use the same exchange company there may be some benefit (depending on what kind of exchange my RS week will get trading into DVC). I will have to wait and see.
> 
> As far as you being able see RH units for next Feb, that's great but will that trend continue now that RR are joining RCI?



I know that I will probably stick with II so I know my units will be there if we choose to exchange them.  There is still no word from the RR on how the program with RCI will work.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful day here at Haciendas, a leith a tad cool and breezy.  The "tepid tub" wasn't even tepid.  We had an AMAZING dinner at Pavo Real.  Check it out online.  Pricey but an experience, to be sure.  If you go, please tell Etienne that Alice and mark from Boston sent you.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 2, 2013)

radmoo said:


> If Royal is now affiliated with RCI and I deposit Marriott week into II, seems to me that probabliity will be quite low to be able to  secure a Royal week. And I don't believe I can deposit my Canyon Villa week w RCI.



Marriott does not trade in RCI.  Right now there are tons of RH weeks available in interval.  I checked from August, 2013 until August, 2014.  If you know when you want to go, start lookin in II.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking to swap units .  We currently own A side EOY odd, they tried to upslope us to annual usage A side .  I asked about upgrading to till villa EOY as well.  Really at this point all I want to do is swap locations.  Don't much care if it is odd or even years but not ready for annual commitment.  Was told that MINIMUM AUPGRADE/swap fee is 8k.  Does not compute, think we will stay put!


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 3, 2013)

I see the Mexican buffet here at the RH is priced at 302 pesos today. By today's conversion = $25 USD+. Tip not included.

We just enjoyed a Mexican feast of our own in our villa. I cant even tell you how delicious this was!! Fresh shrimp and calamari with garlic & pasta, fresh salad, and drinks. Cost? Hmm... Not certain, but a couple of bucks for sure. 

Yesterday, we (2 people) had outstanding tacos el Pastor for dinner, in Playa. With cervezas and one Cazadores reposado tequila - total cost, $17, with the tip.

No, I'm not a cheapskate. We enjoy splurging from time to time. We just don't like being taken advantage of. 

Easy to pick out the, eh hem, others. They're wearing pink paper bracelets.


----------



## siesta (Mar 3, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> I see the Mexican buffet here at the RH is priced at 302 pesos today. By today's conversion = $25 USD+. Tip not included.
> 
> We just enjoyed a Mexican feast of our own in our villa. I cant even tell you how delicious this was!! Fresh shrimp and calamari with garlic & pasta, fresh salad, and drinks. Cost? Hmm... Not certain, but a couple of bucks for sure.
> 
> ...


 tacos al pastor is my absolute favorite! Keep it authentic, only cilantro and onions! Have a great trip and have a drink for all of us stuck in the cold. Cheers!


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 3, 2013)

siesta said:


> tacos al pastor is my absolute favorite! Keep it authentic, only cilantro and onions! Have a great trip, and dont forget just last year or so you were almost a close minded old fool and said you would no longer travel to mexico! Glad you came to your senses, have a drink for all of us stuck in the cold. Cheers!



Trust me, this place knows how to make them! With a waiting line... Very few gringos there.

Nope, not giving it away either. Interested folks will have to do the same thing we did. Discover.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 3, 2013)

_removed quote of deleted post_
Apology accepted, although I never saw your remark until the repost. 

Not me. I dig it here. Mexico is my kind of town


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Phydeaux,

Is that Mexican Buffet including show and drinks?  If so, I think the $25+ is well worth it.  If just the dinner, no, but with show, yes.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Price is buffet only although there is live singer.  I think they do good biz on change over day.  We went our first night last week for convenience sake.  Last night all the outdoor restaurants on Fifth Ave were empty as it was COOL.  Ended up at La Bodeguata Del Medio a high has nice indoor seating, good food and reasonable prices.  
Does anyone have take on my previous post????


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 4, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Phydeaux,
> 
> Is that Mexican Buffet including show and drinks?  If so, I think the $25+ is well worth it.  If just the dinner, no, but with show, yes.



We had a Mexican 'show' during our 200 peso dinner. A very talented street musician that received a lot of applause and tips from everyone there.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> We had a Mexican 'show' during our 200 peso dinner. A very talented street musician that received a lot of applause and tips from everyone there.



So not like the Mexican Night at The Royal Mayan.  There, the hour or longer high energy show with 6-8 dancers and the buffet including drinks are very well worth the ~$25


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 4, 2013)

pjrose said:


> So not like the Mexican Night at The Royal Mayan.  There, the hour or longer high energy show with 6-8 dancers and the buffet including drinks are very well worth the ~$25




We've already seen the Mexican folkloric show at the RM, before it was priced at $25/head. My wife and I much preferred the authentic, inexpensive meal with the street musician. But, to each their own, of course.


----------

